# Short Ceiling - Help with screen size



## amallano (Jan 28, 2014)

Finishing my basement, and end up with a 13' x 20' room at the far side for my home theater. The 13' pinches to about 10' 6" for a 12" soffit. It is below my sunken Family Room. With a drop ceiling, I am going to be at approx. 7' ceiling height. I want to maximize the screen size and am looking at 104" - 108" wide (~120" diag) screens. I don't want to go the entire width I will be purchasing the Epson 5030UB projector setup at approx. 18' throw and mounted as close to the ceiling as possible. I have come to the realization that I cannot do a motorized screen due to the extra height for the case and drop down from the screen. Also because I will have a Paradigm CC-690 center which is 10" high and want a stand of some sort for it. Soooo, am I crazy on the screen size? Any suggestions? Below are 2 pics to represent things.


----------



## OKLAGMCRUISER (Jan 20, 2014)

pics didn't show up, but why not do a small build out and put your spkrs behind the screen to get the largest viewing area possible?


----------



## amallano (Jan 28, 2014)

sorry had an upload issue...see now...


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I would forgo the stand and put the speaker on the ground and angle it up to the listener... By doing this you could lower the screen. The other option (I prefer if you have the space) would be to build out a false wall, and get an AT screen to put the center behind... By going this route you could actually put the speaker at ear level.


----------



## amallano (Jan 28, 2014)

Yup, was thinking about both. I found a stand that is only about 10" high and it has a tilting platform to angle the center speaker. I wouldn't go on the floor (just in case of water) and don't want to hide it behind a perforated screen (the Paradigm CC-690 looks awesome).

My real question however is around the height of the ceiling. If the projector is mounted approx. 6-8" below ceiling height (7ft - 8" = 6ft 4in) and the screen is mounted from ceiling height (7ft to 2ft) will the projector be able to adjust to fill the screen properly? Here are the Epson 5030UB specs:

Zoom Ratio: 1.0 – 2.1 
Lens Shift: 
•Vertical: ±96.3
•Horizontal: ±47.1


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

According to their manual you will have no problem with the screen being at the top of the wall and the projector not being flush with the ceiling. Lens shift on the Epson gives a lot of adjustment as I recall from when I had my Epson 1080.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

What i would be concerned with is reflection off of the ceiling with it being that close. Would it be possible to either paint the ceiling a dark color or maybe put some fabric that is dark on the ceiling (I am assuming you have a white or light colored ceiling) ? You would only need to do it for maybe 4 feet out from the wall.


----------



## amallano (Jan 28, 2014)

Ron, I will be installing black ceiling tiles as well as using a Black Diamond Slate screen from Screen Innovations which eats ambient light and limits reflection. Hopefully enough.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

amallano said:


> Ron, I will be installing black ceiling tiles as well as using a Black Diamond Slate screen from Screen Innovations which eats ambient light and limits reflection. Hopefully enough.


You should be fine then... Post up some pics when you can of it. :T


----------

